# Near End Flowering Leaves = Dying?



## nfm0us (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there, Im just wondering is it normal with certain strains that near the end of flowering 2 - 3 weeks the leaves start yellowing and drooping slightly and tips pointing downward, this is happening very gradually, the buds are still getting bigger and are healthy, doesn't seem to be affecting their growth?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 29, 2009)

i'd say your right on track then if ya in ya last couple weeks.
  mine always pretty much loose all their fan leaves by time i harvest them even.
  its a sign that ya plant is using up all its nutrients, thus making for a nicer tasting smoother smoke IMO


----------



## nfm0us (Dec 29, 2009)

lol the leaves are only getting worse over time. buds ok though.


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 29, 2009)

Senescence is the natural result of a light cycle set at 12/12. Essentially some plants will yellow and fan leaves can die off. It's simply the plant obtaining nutreints in a diverse manner - including relocating them throughout the plant itself - like drawing them from your fan leaves. No worries - this is supposed to happen.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 29, 2009)

im  unaware of the technical science of it all but is it also that even tho there may be enuff "N" in the soil the plant will start yellowing and kickin off her fan leaves as she gets closer to maturity?
  i ask this cuz im just now noticing how my strain every one her clones no matter how i do them they all pretty much start yellowing all at the same length time into flowering = 7 weeks on the button, no matter how i feed them granted im not shoving food down their throats in a mad frenzy, like i did on my second grow. LOL.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah the leaves are supposed to yellow and fall off

My buds are always tasty and effin good! but  my leaves are always so browned and dead (probably from heat related stress)

happy growing
destroyer


----------

